# Updated Sookie Pics.



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

She's around 3 months or so old now. Also quick question- at what age is your hedgie considered "full grown", size wise.


























Best of the bunch. When I zoom in this is a great quill shot!









Thanks for looking.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sookie is too cute. I love her little eyes, they look so dark for her color.


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

What color is she? Very cute. 

She should be full grown by 6 months.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Most are usually adult size by six months, but many continue to fill out for a few months more.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwww I love her expression in the second pictures. She is adorable . Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Such a beautiful color! She looks like a very sweet hedgehog. Out of curiosity, did you get her name from the Charlaine Harris books? It would make sense, what with her being such a pretty blonde color.


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Hehe, thanks all- in that 2nd picture she was smelling out the place for quite some time!

Her eyes are pitch black, I love it. Contrast is wonderful in her. She is sitting in my lap right now!!  She loves being held. 

Bengall77- Ultimately, yes that is where her name is from. It works quite well since she is a blondie :lol: I havent read the books, but True Blood is my favorite show-by far.


----------

